# Further info on Open Baffle speakers



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Thank you to all those people who made encouraging comments about my first attempts at speaker building. Here are some thoughts about my current speakers.

I have two pairs - one pair for Home theatre: Hawthorn Silver Iris 10'' co-axials with compression drivers and one pair for stereo listening - Audio Nirvana Super 12'' cast frame full range.

They were both built in my garage with the following minimal equipment;

- A two speed drill
- 2 clamps
- a hacksaw
- a small electric jigsaw
- a small tool kit - hammer, pliers, spirit level, screwdriver, set square, ruler, etc 
- a small folding picnic table
- assorted nuts and bolts, rubber grommets and washers and plastic grills

The materials are from various sources:

- IKEA - Assorted coloured kitchen door cupboards and handles ($30 per door)
- 2 black aluminium fence posts from the hardware store ($30 each)
- 2 black angle brackets ($15 a pair)
- 4 pieces of high density foam, cut with the jigsaw ($17 a piece)
- 2 plastic gutter leaf traps ($15 a pair)
- 10'' OB speakers from Hawthorne Audio - $258 a pair - including high compression drivers and minimal
crossovers
- 12'' OB speakers from Audio Nirvana (Common sense Audio) $250 off E Bay (normally $328 a pair)
- assorted nuts, bolts, spikes, cupboard bolts, washers and rubber grommets - $100

Each speaker takes about 5 hours to assemble from scratch and you can be listening to them that evening.

The sound..............let's talk about how good they sound!

1. The bass ! OB bass is way better than box bass. It sounds more real and is full sounding like a real 
instrument. It goes deep enough with a 10'' speaker driver for jazz, female vocals, small ensembles etc but
likes support for heavy tracks like dub, and reggae. Here I supplement the 10'' with a 12'' passive non vented
sub. This fills in the bottom end and the bass is then awesome - with great impact.
2. The midrange! This is where the OB's are really excellent. They produce the most realistic voices and
diction. They are non fatiguing and I can listen to mine for hours. They are particularly good with jazz and 
and piano and bass instruments. The soundscape is tangible, if using them as point source monitors.
3. The top end is sweet, clear and non brittle with both sets of speakers and is integrated into the mix very 
well. I would say the are an overall excellent way to listen to music. They do not get louder when you turn up
the volume........the sound just gets bigger!

You may feel that I an going overboard about these speakers but I must say in 30 years of buying expensive hi fi equipment, These are my best buy ever. Plus, it also feels good to make something that actually lives up to it's expectations.

Open baffle sounds are exactly what people said they should be (the best source of info on the subject without doubt is Darrel Hawthorne - of Hawthorne Audio)

A few words of caution - they need to be tweaked.

- My pairs both sound better on spiked stands, tilted back 7-10 degrees
- the tube stands and are filled with sand and all the fittings are rubber mounted very tightly
- they like to be toed in a little
- they sound great at about 9-10 feet apart, pulled out from the back wall at least 15'' and side walls about a
metre

But apart from those few issues they are fit and forget..............and the more you play them the better they sound.

I wonder why I have not done this DIY thing before!!!!!

Regards Harry Potter



Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ers-some-thoughts-feedback.html#ixzz3TEBXvrex


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like a truly good time, one that will just keep on rolling...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

It is amazing what you can DIY isn't it, compared to retail speakers. :T :T


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The first time I heard Linkwitz's open baffle kit speakers, I was stunned.


----------



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Finally complete - now the serious listening begins!*

Thank you for your generous compliments gentlemen,

I am a still a novice at this game but I am very keen on the DIY/low budget thing. 

I have finally finished the full range pair of speakers for stereo listening, using the 12'' Audio Nirvana's. All that was missing from my previous photos was the grills which came today for the princely sum of $15 plus postage. 

Apart from giving them a slightly industrial 'chic' look, they will stop my grandkids from poking at the drivers.

The 12" full range driver and the 10''coaxial driver I use are purpose built, open baffle specific drivers that have been sold to guys all over the world with very good feedback and response. Guys (and Gals) really like the presence as well as the dynamic potential of open baffle speakers. The sensitivity would be considered high and these are a very easy to drive load. 

The design results in a point source like projection that really images very well. Instruments and especially human voice sound real, alive and in the room. They both produce very fine bass. Never bloated or tubby, no one note bass either. Each bass instrument sounds unique and distinct. Never any bass booming issues with OB speakers. You can expect these to begin their roll off around 50-60 hz on a modest size baffle in most rooms. The drivers have a pro sound heritage and are very robust. They can be EQ for lower response but in general users tend to avoid doing this. 

OB speakers in general are very room friendly,,,, some might say they are self adjusting. Very open, natural, musical and faithful to the music.

I also noticed that most people who post replies often highlight their systems for others to see. 

So here is my humble stereo system in the lounge room. This room is 15 metres by 10 metres (oblong shape) see photos.

The budget based equipment is as follows: 

The whole lot cost under $2500 (the cost of one high output moving coil cartridge !!!!!!)

1. Music Angel Class A Triode/ Ultra linear amplifier with; remote control, new/old stock Mullard EL 34 and Tung
Sol tubes - cost $800
2. Yaqin SD32 HDCD tube player with Sylvania Black gate buffer tubes - cost $495
3. A DAB Tuner - for high quality radio - $140
4. A 30 watt T amp - to drive the radio - $100
5. A Dayton Audio 230 watt passive sub woofer amplifer - $125
6. A sealed passive sub in a narrow enclosure (12'' driver) - $100 in a car boot sale
7. A Dayton Audio switching box - $35
8. Cables from Arrow Interconnects - $75
9. Pair of Open baffle speakers - $650

Most of this system was sourced in Hong Kong or the USA (only the tuner is Australian) 

The full system appears good value when you consider, my previous turntable cost more than that, without arm or cartridge.

So thanks again for the encouraging comments

Cheers Harry Potter


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks good. I'm on the OB band wagon as well. My personal speakers are an OB F.A.S.T. design. Not a true OB, but it works for me.
Have you tried a wider baffle or wings to get more extension?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, beautiful room!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is the T chip amp you are using?


----------



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Ron,

I have two T amps. 

The first is from a company called Digitech from Jaycar Electronics in Australia and the second is Dayton audio's version from Parts Express. Both these little amps put out up to 50 watts per channel, and run cool to the touch and can drive any speakers even electrostatics (though I would not personally do this)

The price for both of these is a bargain $100-$140 US each.

Cheers Harry


----------



## zarka (Mar 16, 2014)

OB speakers are like a breath of fresh air compared to any type of box speaker.
I have mine set up with 15 feet of space behind them, and on good acoustic recordings
It feels like the musicians are sitting or standing in the room.
They fill up the whole 15 foot space behind the speakers and you can point to the position of each instrument in this 3 dimensional acoustic, and there is no apparent sound coming from speakers themselves.
Once you hear this there's no going back.
Zarka.


----------

